# Wolf Shirt



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm sure some of you have seen this, but it has to be the best review at Amazon ever, lol.











Review:


This item has wolves on it which makes it intrinsically sweet and worth 5 stars by itself, but once I tried it on, that's when the magic happened. After checking to ensure that the shirt would properly cover my girth, I walked from my trailer to Wal-mart with the shirt on and was immediately approached by women. The women knew from the wolves on my shirt that I, like a wolf, am a mysterious loner who knows how to 'howl at the moon' from time to time (if you catch my drift!). The women that approached me wanted to know if I would be their boyfriend and/or give them money for something they called mehth. I told them no, because they didn't have enough teeth, and frankly a man with a wolf-shirt shouldn't settle for the first thing that comes to him.

I arrived at Wal-mart, mounted my courtesy-scooter (walking is such a drag!) sitting side saddle so that my wolves would show. While I was browsing tube socks, I could hear aroused asthmatic breathing behind me. I turned around to see a slightly sweaty dream in sweatpants and flip-flops standing there. She told me she liked the wolves on my shirt, I told her I wanted to howl at her moon. She offered me a swig from her mountain dew, and I drove my scooter, with her shuffling along side out the door and into the rest of our lives. Thank you wolf shirt.

Pros: Fits my girthy frame, has wolves on it, attracts women
Cons: Only 3 wolves (could probably use a few more on the 'guns'), cannot see wolves when sitting with arms crossed, wolves would have been better if they glowed in the dark.

There's some other funny reviews as well.

*Amazon.com Sales Rank: #9 in Apparel*


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Some of the customer images are hilarious too:


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh that is hilarious!!!  I never paid that much attention to reviews at Amazon.  Apparently, I should!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very funny. 

However, as funny as it is, I'm going to move it to Not Quite Kindle.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Very funny.
> 
> However, as funny as it is, I'm going to move it to Not Quite Kindle.


Thanks. I meant to post it in Not Quite Kindle, really.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Too funny.
deb


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

A friend pointed this out to me a while ago.  There are a hundred funny reviews on there and it just keeps going.  Some of them are just hysterical.  Well worth taking the time to read.

Can't believe it's #9 in apparel sales.  So funny.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey,

So my review at Amazon on that shirt is pretty popular eh?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL! i wonder if many girls were attracted to Moses coz it was not mentioned in the Bible.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Oh man, I caught this one on another forum some time ago, but it's good to see that you can't keep a good web meme down. Some of the comments are hilarious.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Threadless combined the Wolf Shirt with Keyboard cats....I bought 2 

http://www.threadless.com/submission/222011/Three_Keyboard_Cat_Moon


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hah!  I want that keyboard cat one ><  I don't see how to buy it though


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Forster, I did see that review of the shirt on Amazon a long while back.  Can't remember why I was looking at them, but I recall that Charlize Theron wore a wolf T-shirt as Aileen in "Monster."  Different wolf shirt, though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Hah! I want that keyboard cat one >< I don't see how to buy it though


Here ya go... and it's $5 less than I paid!
http://www.threadless.com/product/1960/Three_Keyboard_Cat_Moon


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

all i can say is wow


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG, that is hysterical!!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Here ya go... and it's $5 less than I paid!
> http://www.threadless.com/product/1960/Three_Keyboard_Cat_Moon


Thumper,
Thanks for the link. I laughed so much I almost cried! Boy oh boy, that's some shirt.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay, thanks!  Totally getting a keyboard cat shirt.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

One more Keyboard Cats shirt, for DD's dad's next birthday...

BTW, someone mentioned seeing the wolf shirt discussed a while back on another forum....  that was HERE on KB!  Some time ago though....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

That is just too funny!  I'll have to look harder for funny Amazon reviews from now on.  The only other ones I've seen are the ones for that $6000 Kindle book.  

N


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> That is just too funny! I'll have to look harder for funny Amazon reviews from now on. The only other ones I've seen are the ones for that $6000 Kindle book.
> 
> N


You should check out the Tuscan Whole Milk reviews, some of them are pretty funny too.

http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-Milk-Gallon-128/dp/B00032G1S0/ref=pd_sbs_a_3


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> You should check out the Tuscan Whole Milk reviews, some of them are pretty funny too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tuscan-Whole-Milk-Gallon-128/dp/B00032G1S0/ref=pd_sbs_a_3


Just did. Thanks! 

N


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Holy old thread revival Batman!
Sorry to revive this one , but I couldn't help it. I was looking at this page http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1369429&highlight= of Amazon's Holiday sales facts, and if you scroll down near the bottom to where it says "Amazon.com's Hot Holiday Bestsellers" this shirt topped the Clothing & Accessories category.
(I hope reviving this thread was ok rather than starting a new topic since it directly related to the subject? Please pardon my poor etiquette if not.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reviving is better in many ways. . .  .I read something about that shirt as well and chuckled!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was quite a video piece on the Wolf Shirt this year, I think maybe on Sunday Morning on CBS. It's really quite amazing!

EDIT: Found it, it was on ABC: http://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=7692713

Betsy


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Forster said:


> I'm sure some of you have seen this, but it has to be the best review at Amazon ever, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually got a parody shirt from a goon in the Something Awful Secret Santa.



based off of






Don't think I have the guts to wear it in public


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Hah, nice!


----------

